# Teeth cleaning?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I have never done anything with Tillie's teeth. I have taken over her grooming, feeding her homecooked now and am realizing that her breath is smelling pretty ripe.... soooooo I need some advice? direction? at 1 yr old should I take her to get a "cleaning" at the vet or grooming or can I just brush them myself? and if I do it, what do I use? how do I do it???
thanks for the advice and direction, I am SO clueless on this topic!!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i would have the vet check her mouth out. my friend let the smelly breath go for too long on her dog and poor thing had 9 teeth removed. i am not a fan of putting our dogs under for cleaning but it's something i have to do, my dog has bad teeth. i would brush your dogs teeth every day, buy a tooth brush and tooth paste at the pet store. do not use regular toothpaste. they usually come packaged together. see what your vet suggests.. you might just need to get into a routeen of cleaning your pups teeth on a regular basis.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You can either use a small pet-sized tooth brush, or a small piece of a washcloth wrapped around your finger. (according to my vet, this is even more effective!) While it's nice to be able to get all surfaces of all teeth if she'll let you, the most important parts are the outsides of the back teeth. The front teeth get cleaned naturally while biting things, and the insides of the back teeth are constantly getting rubbed by the tongue moving back and forth. The outside of the back teeth have no way to get cleaned naturally.

I brush Kodi's teeth about 3 times per week, and so far, his teeth are in great shape. When he has bad breath, it has ALWAYS been because he has eaten something gross (like turkey poop...EEEWWW!!!) and a good brushing sweetens him up again.

My vet also told me that just getting the enzyme toothpaste into their mouth also helps. Many dogs like the taste (Kodi does) so I put some on my finger and let him lick it off before and after I brush, as a treat. He wiggles a bit... particularly when I try to brush his front teeth, but overall, he's pretty good about it!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Karen! is there a brand of dog toothpaste you can recommend?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Thanks Karen! is there a brand of dog toothpaste you can recommend?


The one I get from the vet is C.E.T. and comes in two flavors... Malt and chicken. We have malt, which Kodi seems perfectly happy with.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

More work ehhh Tammy. Yeah keep on top of it. Don't let tartar go without seeing the vet. BIG problems can result . MAJOR moola. Molly's teeth improved after she went off of kibble. Hopefully your homecooked will help too. But do try to brush . I like Petzlife. I'ts like having another kid. LOL . Watch the outer canines too , that is easier to see also. Happy brushing. Here's something from Know Better Pet Food. "Due to processed commercial foods (including dry dog biscuits), our dog population is experiencing tartar build-up and subsequent periodontal disease as one of the number one health concerns today. Carbohydrate based feed like dry dog food leads to an unnatural alkaline environment in the body. The carbohydrates in the food are broken down by enzymes in the saliva and form sugars, which in turn, cause increased tartar build-up"


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

seriously Dave! sigh. I have come to the painful realization that I spend WAYYYYY more time on/with Tillies care than I do on my HUMAN kids. LOL, well, my kids are SUPPOSED to learn to take care of themselves as they grow up, right? not so with a DOG, I guess!! We are at my mom's this weekend (headed to the NorCal playdate tomorrow!!) and my mom seriously thinks I have gone insane. LOL


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

We brush Rikky and Kody's teeth with the chicken flavored enzyme toothpaste and a child size soft brush a few times a week. In between times,I use a washcloth wrapped around my finger. Kody loves getting his teeth brushed, Rikky not so much.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

djangos teeth have alwasy been bad. he's due for another cleaning next month. i talked to the vet about LebaII and he said it's great but you need to use it on clean teeth. i brush his teeth a couple of times a week but just can't seem to keep them clean, plus i think those 2 months of canned food and boiled chicken didn't help either.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tammy, I hate to say it but the tooth brushing is a necessary evil! We've probably spent more over the years on professional teeth cleaning for our dogs than we did for their food! My vet said that small dogs tend to have more tooth problems. So, I try to stay vigilant about their teeth. As it is, the last time we were in he said Abby's back teeth were pretty bad so I guess it's time for her first professional cleaning! My dogs always liked the C.E.T. chicken flavor.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions!
Where can I find the C.E.T toothpaste? only at a vets?
Do you guys recommend a specific toothbrush or would using a washcloth be a good starting point for us?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I always get it at the vet's since we don't have a PetSmart or any pet store here. I also have a soft little rubber finger brush that you can slip on your finger and brush that way. Right now I am using one that my granddaughter left behind on one of her visits and it is perfect, too! The finger brushes are inexpensive so just see what feels most comfortable to you and Tillie.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Kathie!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tammy, I really like the petzlife dave mentioned too... the cheapest place to get it is online at petedge. it comes in a gel and a spray... I brush with the gel 3 times a week and spray when I think of it. But I also like CET. and the boys like it better. but yes it is good to get in the habit of at least once or twice a week... to have the vet do it is a costly visit (3-4 hundred) and they have to put the dog under for a short amount of time. you may need to have tillie's done at some point but I would give brushing a shot first and then just ask your vet to take a peak next time you go.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder if PetSmart of Petco would have the Petzlife?
what is the spray for?
I haven't NOTICED any yuck ON her teeth, but know that her care is totally on me, so one more thing on my list to do w/ Tillie... LOL
Hopefully she won't fight me on it TOO much. We have made a habit out of looking in her mouth on a regular basis, so hopefully that will help me out a bit as my husband will be MIA for the next few weeks and I'll be brushing her teeth on my own ...


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Tammy:

You can order Petlife Gel and Spray oral care products as well as CET oral care products at Amazon.

The prices vary, and I have not checked out the PetEdge website yet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

they do have petzlife it now at petco and petsmart...but it is pretty expensive. 

the spray works like the gel but you just spray it in...the gel with a toothbrush may work a bit better== but the spray is easier when you don't have time or patience. And it is also great if she got into something stinky.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks! I'll do some price comparisons...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Tammy, I really like the petzlife dave mentioned too... the cheapest place to get it is online at petedge. it comes in a gel and a spray... I brush with the gel 3 times a week and spray when I think of it. But I also like CET. and the boys like it better. but yes it is good to get in the habit of at least once or twice a week... to have the vet do it is a costly visit (3-4 hundred) and they have to put the dog under for a short amount of time. you may need to have tillie's done at some point but I would give brushing a shot first and then just ask your vet to take a peak next time you go.


Kodi HATED the Petzlife, and fought against it so hard it was counter-productive. It took a number of times just letting him lick the C.E.T. off my finger before he'd let me brush his teeth again after trying the Petzlife.

The other thiung I didn't like about Petzlife is that you ahve to keep it in the refrigerator. I find that I remember better if it's sitting right there with his other grooming stuff.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> they do have petzlife it now at petco and petsmart...but it is pretty expensive.
> 
> the spray works like the gel but you just spray it in...the gel with a toothbrush may work a bit better== but the spray is easier when you don't have time or patience. And it is also great if she got into something stinky.


Yes, that IS an advantage... it has a nice minty smell... probably why Kodi didn't like it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

krandall said:


> ....
> 
> The other thiung I didn't like about Petzlife is that you ahve to keep it in the refrigerator. I find that I remember better if it's sitting right there with his other grooming stuff.


Hmmmm... I need to go check my bottle...I have never refrigerated it. maybe that is why they hate it so...it's gone bad. I better go check...I like it out too.

The spray is great for you-know-what that Cash doesn't do anymore :croc:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> The spray is great for you-know-what that Cash doesn't do anymore :croc:


Kodi doesn't eat dog poo, but, deer, rabbit, turkey, chicken, horse... You name it, and if he isn't eating it, he's rolling in it. That boy is ALL boy!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

We use an Oral B Braun or Sonicare toothbrush (with the compact brush) Both brushes are small enough to reach the back teeth and I find the electric toothbrushes do a better job...

I brush Ricky's teeth everyday alternating between C.E.T (chicken flavor) and Petzlife mint gel. We also use Maxiguard Oral Gel 1X day http://www.addisonlabs.com/products/maxiguard oral-cleansing-gel.php

I know it's a lot... and I'm not sure if it's the combination of all of them that's working but Ricky's 10 ½ and he's never needed a cleaning...


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry about the incomplete link for the Maxiguard

http://www.addisonlabs.com/products/maxiguard-oral-cleansing-gel.php


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

I found these little toothbrushes at my vets and they seem to work better than the others I've tried. http://www.southernagriculture.com/southag/product.asp?dept_id=3023&pf_id=PAAAIALFMDHPFMAN&ad_id=bizrate&key_id=226_CETMiniToothbrushwithPastebyVirbac My dogs don't seem to like the larger toothbrushes but these are small enough that they don't mind. I use the Triple pet toothpaste in vanilla flavour. I usually brush their teeth 4-5 times a week. I also use the CET enzymatic oral chews for them each day. It seems to help keep their teeth reasonably clean.


----------

